# Would you like to visit the coldest city on the planet ?



## the other mike (Dec 24, 2019)

On top of everything else.....no running water.
They have to melt blocks of ice . Welcome to Siberia, comrade.
*
In Oymiakon - a tiny village in Central Siberia - it's so cold your eyelashes freeze together and you're constantly on guard against frostbite. If it's warmer than minus 55 degrees Celsius ( -67 fahrenheit), then it's a good day.*


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 24, 2019)

Wasn't this where the Nazi's were banished too after the war ??


----------



## the other mike (Dec 24, 2019)

beagle9 said:


> Wasn't this where the Nazi's were banished too after the war ??


Stalin's Road of Bones....
*The Road of the Bones: a mass grave of the stalinist genocide of 2,000 km long*


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 24, 2019)

Angelo said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Wasn't this where the Nazi's were banished too after the war ??
> ...



Russia reopens investigation into 60-year-old Dyatlov Pass mystery - CNN



*Russia reopens investigation into 60-year-old Dyatlov Pass mystery*
By Mary Ilyushina and Lianne Kolirin, CNN
Updated 11:34 AM EST, Mon February 04, 2019




> Nobody has so far managed to uncover solid proof of why the group of experienced hikers fled their tents in a remote camping spot while partially clothed and without footwear. Their bodies were discovered over the following weeks in the snow, with several having suffered serious head wounds.
> 
> The seven men and two women set off on the ski trip on January 23, 1959. Their 16-day itinerary aimed to cover 190 miles and cross the North Ural mountains: Otorten and Kholat Syakhl. The plan had been to make contact by telegram from the final point -- a village called Vizhay -- but this never happened.
> 
> A search operation was launched on February 20, and six days later the students' tent, which had been sliced open, was discovered. The following day the bodies of Yuri Doroshenko and Yuri Krivonischenko were found just over a mile away. Lying by a campfire, they were both stripped to their underwear.


----------



## MisterBeale (Dec 24, 2019)

I'm going to guess climate change or global warming news doesn't bother these folks much.


----------



## bluzman61 (Dec 24, 2019)

Angelo said:


> On top of everything else.....no running water.
> They have to melt blocks of ice . Welcome to Siberia, comrade.
> *
> In Oymiakon - a tiny village in Central Siberia - it's so cold your eyelashes freeze together and you're constantly on guard against frostbite. If it's warmer than minus 55 degrees Celsius ( -67 fahrenheit), then it's a good day.*


I MAY visit there in the summer if it gets to ZERO degrees, or even -10 degrees.  I've withstood -22 degrees, but I didn't go out that day!


----------



## MisterBeale (Dec 24, 2019)

bear513 said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


----------



## MisterBeale (Dec 24, 2019)

bluzman61 said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > On top of everything else.....no running water.
> ...


Yeah, it regularly gets down to about -25 C in my part of the state once or twice during the winter, but not a whole lot lower.   Usually just in Jan, and only once or twice a year, and that is with wind chill.   I don't really care to do a lot of errands or work outside if I can help it, but, you know, been doing shit like that since I was a kid.

Snow sounds like Styrofoam underfoot on days like that.


----------



## the other mike (Dec 24, 2019)

This is super cool.
Every seed known is collected and stored here.(Norway)

Exploring the inside of Svalbard Global Seed Vault & facts about humanity's preparation for doomsday, which could potentially save mankind. Here's everything you need to know about the doomsday vault.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Dec 24, 2019)

Angelo said:


> On top of everything else.....no running water.
> They have to melt blocks of ice . Welcome to Siberia, comrade.
> *
> In Oymiakon - a tiny village in Central Siberia - it's so cold your eyelashes freeze together and you're constantly on guard against frostbite. If it's warmer than minus 55 degrees Celsius ( -67 fahrenheit), then it's a good day.*



When I was stationed in Alaska in the early 70s, I spent the night in Point Barrow Alaska.  That is the most northern town in the North American Continent that records the temperature.  One night, it hit -65 degrees F which is about -54 degrees C.  On the news, Point Barrow was the third coldest town.  I am from Colorado and what was the Number 2?  Gunnisson Colorado at -67F (-55C) and 1st place went to Climax, Colorado at -68F (-56C).  When I got back to the balmy Anchorage, I started following the news on the coldest.  Climax and Gunnison routinely beat out Point Barrow.  But Point Barrow would sneak in a win once in awhile.  One thing Point Barrow never got was an Indian Summer.

Climax Mine

In the 50s and 60s, I had an Uncle working in the Climax Mines.  In the middle 60s it was starting to shut down due to the Molybdenum that was used in Steel production.  Anyone ever built a roll cage for a race car used Chomalloy steel which had that as part of the mix.  It was just trickling out then.  It finally closed in 1982 when the price for Moly was so low.  But it reopened in 2012.

I didn't go into the Mines but I did spend time in the employee housing.  Think of what an old WWII 4 story building looks like where they would have 60 or more apartments with one entrance and one set of stairs.  Each apartment was quite small and usually only 2 BRs.  If you needed more room than that then you just doubled up the bunkbeds and broke out the Sofa Bed.  You would have one small window on only one side of the apartment.  Heating was done by central steam.  As for Central air?  Considering it never gets above about 60 degrees, that's not a problem.  At over 11,000 feet in elevation things move a bit slower than you would at sea level.  Anyone from that altitude didn't really notice it but get someone from lower and they gasp for air pretty quick and try to move fast.  Since I lived on a High Country Ranch, I was acclimated.  

You can get cold two ways, head north or head up.  In the High Country, we lived in the environment that they do at Oymiakon year round.  People rarely live there anymore year round.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 25, 2019)

MisterBeale said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...


Hitler's the abomination snowman ??


----------



## the other mike (Dec 25, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> You can get cold two ways, head north or head up.  In the High Country, we lived in the environment that they do at Oymiakon year round.  People rarely live there anymore year round.


Oymyakon, in Siberia, holds the record for being the coldest _permanently inhabited _place on earth.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 11, 2020)

Why would anyone want to go there?

The Restaurants?


----------



## the other mike (Jan 11, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Why would anyone want to go there?
> 
> The Restaurants?


Good hiding place for Edward Snowden . 
( Get it ? _Snowed-in _)


----------

